# Happy Birthday wvdawg



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2016)

Hope you had a good one, bud.


----------



## carver (Sep 11, 2016)

Hope it was great Dennis


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes, indeed!  Hope you had a great birthday!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes guys!  Had a good day - spent most of it at camp with Nick working on deer stands and putting up a new one I got for my birthday.  Ready to go when the weather cools down!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2016)

Dennis, I am a day late and dollar or so short BUT I am wishing you a belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2016)

Late, but Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Mike and Mandy.


----------

